# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  ЗАПУСК нового сервиса онлайн-пожертвований на официальном сайте Храма Кришны в Москве

## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!


Поздравляем вас с днём Акшая-тритии!

В этот благоприятный для всех духовных
начинаний день хотим сообщить вам о
появлении новой возможности
практического служения миссии
Шрилы Прабхупады в Москве!


ПОДРОБНЕЕ:
d.krishna-temple.ru


Шрила Прабхупада много говорил о необходимости активного участия в практическом служении на благо миссии проповеди Движения Санкиртаны. Это очень важный аспект нашей духовной практики.

К сожалению, часто у преданных ввиду их материальных обязанностей не хватает времени на активное практическое служение. В такой ситуации можно посвящать плоды своего труда Господу, жертвуя их на поддержание различных духовных программ нашего Общества. И сегодня мы хотим рассказать вам о новой возможности, которая призвана облегчить участие в практическом служении для большого числа преданных!

Представляем вам обновленную страницу нашего сайта, призванную максимально упростить возможность сделать посильное пожертвование на поддержание и развитие Храма Кришны в Москве.

На этой странице можно сделать пожертвование самыми разными способами: через Яндекс.деньги, через Сбербанк-онлайн и др. Также здесь можно выбрать пожертвования на конкретные программы, праздники, разные аспекты поклонения Божествам и поддержания храма. Каждый может выбрать себе служение по душе! Ознакомиться с этой страницей вы можете по ссылке:

https://d.krishna-temple.ru/


Примите, пожалуйста, это скромное подношение. Надеемся, это поможет многим из вас в вашем служении Господу.


Ваши слуги,
служащие Храма Кришны в Москве

----------

